# Nrctar and bloom



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Let me post my question here and see if I can get a straight forward answer. Does a flower in bloom as long as it is in bloom produce nectar so that bees may return time and again?
I have posted the question on google and get everything but an answer.


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Almonds have nectar in their flowers as long as there is petals on them, whereas the pollen is only available at the beginning of a flowers blooming time - usually a couple of days. The nectar is replenished continuously!


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

Depends on the flower and the conditions from what I understand. Some flowers only produce nectar in the morning, others throughout the day. Some produce nectar that Honey Bees don't like or can't access.

Flowers will continue to produce nectar day after day. Botanists appear to refer to that as the Nectar Production Rate (NPR). 

Here's an article from overseas (in English) that study it and I can somewhere understand!

http://ratio.huji.ac.il/dp/dp458.pdf


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm about 98% sure that flowers which DO produce nectar that's both palatable and accessible to honeybees produce it as long as the petals are "fresh"... that said, weather conditions can have a HUGE effect on the exact quantity of nectar per day that a flower produces.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Just the information I was looking for, beter then Google. Thanks


----------

